

Haskell lightweight threads overhead and use on multicores - hamidr
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/5847642/haskell-lightweight-threads-overhead-and-use-on-multicores

======
thesz
I have to add that Haskell lightweight thread takes about 75 words of memory
(even with some small stack). Those are one of most smallest threads in
contemporary PLs.

